# Counter-Strike 2: Neuer Name, erste Gerüchte - Ankündigung steht angeblich bevor



## SebastianThoeing (12. August 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Counter-Strike 2: Neuer Name, erste Gerüchte - Ankündigung steht angeblich bevor* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Counter-Strike 2: Neuer Name, erste Gerüchte - Ankündigung steht angeblich bevor


----------



## m33-snk (12. August 2011)

Mal gespannt ob das nur wieder so etwas wie Condition Zero wird, oder ein wirklich neues Spiel. Kann ich mir bei CS aber irgendwie nicht so recht vorstellen.


----------



## DrPaepper (12. August 2011)

Da freut sich das Pepper Herz!


----------



## snaapsnaap (12. August 2011)

Erstmal ist diese Ankündigung sowas von überfällig, da es schon von jeder Seite heißt das 1.6 sterben würd...
Das wichtigste beim neuen CS muss aber die Treffergenauigkeit sein, bei Source wurde sie verhunzt.
Grafik von CSS (sogar noch aufpoliert) und Gameplay von 1.6 würde bereits ausreichen damit das Spiel ein Hit wird, bin jedenfalls sehr gespannt!

@m33-snk:
CZ war doch super, habs damals recht lang gespielt, sogar in der ESL und die kleine Community dahinter war auch super! CZ war ein Mix aus 1.6 und CSS, jedoch mehr 1.6.


----------



## Basshinzu (12. August 2011)

jo CZ war, fand ich, auch sehr gut.
Und Source hatte halt andere Hitboxen, an die man sich aber schnell gewöhnt hatte.. 
1.6 und Source sind halt 2 verschiedene Spiele, ich spiel beide immer noch.
btt: CS2 WOHOOOOOOOO


----------



## m33-snk (12. August 2011)

snaapsnaap schrieb:


> Erstmal ist diese Ankündigung sowas von überfällig, da es schon von jeder Seite heißt das 1.6 sterben
> @m33-snk:
> CZ war doch super, habs damals recht lang gespielt, sogar in der ESL und die kleine Community dahinter war auch super! CZ war ein Mix aus 1.6 und CSS, jedoch mehr 1.6.


Ich muss zugeben ich habe CZ und Deleted Scenes auch lange gespielt, und ich fand es eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht, aber die Synchronisierung... *hust*


----------



## wOJ (12. August 2011)

Ich frage mich ob die welt in zeiten von cod und battlefield überhaupt noch ein neues cs braucht. ich zumindest werde trotz cs nostalgie wohl bf3 zocken, der titel wird sicher mehr bieten.


----------



## Blasterishere (12. August 2011)

Ich habe Counter Strike noch nie gemocht. Mag zwar nen feines game sein, aber wenn man nicht Anlegen kann, dann kann ich persönlich damit nichts anfangen. Aber ich denke auch nicht das die jemals vorhaben das einzubringen.


----------



## Basshinzu (12. August 2011)

wOJ schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ob die welt in zeiten von cod und battlefield überhaupt noch ein neues cs braucht. ich zumindest werde trotz cs nostalgie wohl bf3 zocken, der titel wird sicher mehr bieten.


 ja braucht es. ich würde es gegen jedes neues cod tauschen


----------



## Sirius89 (12. August 2011)

Ich hab jetzt schon nen ganz komisches Gefühl im Bauch. 

Hoffentlich mehr CS 1.6 als CSS.


----------



## DrProof (12. August 2011)

ich hab den counterstrike hype nie verstanden.. wenn valve nen neues cs rausbringt was 100% cheatfrei wäre... also streaming like.. dann würd ich sagen super... darauf hat die welt gewartet.. aber auf eine weiterführung des alten elends hat keiner gewartet...


----------



## MICHI123 (12. August 2011)

DrProof schrieb:


> ich hab den counterstrike hype nie verstanden.. wenn valve nen neues cs rausbringt was 100% cheatfrei wäre... also streaming like.. dann würd ich sagen super... darauf hat die welt gewartet.. aber auf eine weiterführung des alten elends hat keiner gewartet...


 ja das stimmt, cs 1.6 und source sind ja leider ziemlich überlaufen von Cheatern, da ist das schon fast ein Sport wer am auffälligsten hacken kann -.- da muss sich irgendwas ändern damit ich mir das neue cs zulege...
achja, den angeblichen Titel finde ich übrigens scheiße, viel zu lang und seltsam, es sollte einfach bei CS2 bleiben.


----------



## DerBloP (12. August 2011)

Naja rundererneuerte Source-engine, hört sich für mich nicht nach nem cs2 an eher nach CZ für Source.
Von daher warte ich mal bis HL3 oder Episode 3 mit Soucre2 kommt, dann dürfen die es auch CS2S² nennen 

EDIT: Und Counter-Strike: Global Offensive, hört sich auch eher nach Battlefield "free2play" an.


----------



## boyclar (12. August 2011)

Mir würde es reichen wenn sie einfach nur die grafik, animationen und sound üebrarbeiten :p


----------



## Sirius89 (12. August 2011)

DrProof schrieb:


> ich hab den counterstrike hype nie verstanden.. wenn valve nen neues cs rausbringt was 100% cheatfrei wäre... also streaming like.. dann würd ich sagen super... darauf hat die welt gewartet.. aber auf eine weiterführung des alten elends hat keiner gewartet...


 

Du wirst ein Multiplayer Spiel niemals,aber auch wirklich niemals 100% cheatfrei bekommen.
Genau so wie ein Hersteller es niemals schaffen wird seine Konsolen 100% Hacksicher zu machen.Es bestehen immer lücken.

Deal with it. 

Ausserdem hat man mit der Zeit ne Reihe Server gesucht die ordentlichen Adminsupport haben und dann kannste da auch den ganzen Tag drauf spielen ohne das wer cheatet.


----------



## Soulja110 (12. August 2011)

das wär natürlich mal nen ding. hab schon vor langer zeit aufgehört css zu zocken. irgendwie mag ich kein spiel mehr zocken, bei dem man nicht über kimme und korn zielen kann. nee das geht garnicht ^^


----------



## Fischkop (12. August 2011)

ich spiele css und cs1.6 immernoch. das gameplay ist einfach perfekt und in diese spiele braucht man eben immernoch skill im gegensatz zu CoD, ausserdem mag ich die mods wie soccer, mg, klettern und hide and seek und was es noch alles gibt


----------



## moetown83 (12. August 2011)

Naja,zumindest bei CSS laufen doch die Leute fast nur mit AK und Carbine rum,also für mich langweilig.Wenn das Waffenbalancing mal dahin verändert würde,dass man alle Waffen sinnvoll nutzen kann,aber gegen die Pros mit AK und Carbine ist man meist unterlegen.


----------



## DJWhatever (12. August 2011)

WÄRE NE NETT GAMESCOM ANKÜNDIGUNG


----------



## syntexa (12. August 2011)

Fischkop schrieb:


> ich spiele css und cs1.6 immernoch. das gameplay ist einfach perfekt und in diese spiele braucht man eben immernoch skill im gegensatz zu CoD



Da geb ich dir voll und ganz recht! ich spiel source seit 2004/05 ca. und hab auf meinen stammservern im schnitt ne headshot per kill rate von über 80 %... das hat da wenig mit glück zu tun will ich mal behaupten...  präzision, timing und natürlich ne anständige peripherie ... kann man in cod eigentlich geziehlt nen headdy machen ? mir kams in den paar versuchen die ich dem spiel gegeben hab nicht so vor... habe da zwar au ordentlich gefraged aber trotzdem nie das gefühl gehabt besser zu werden was das aiming angeht... man lernt die maps besser kennen jo, das wars aber au schon...


----------



## MICHI123 (12. August 2011)

Sirius89 schrieb:


> Du wirst ein Multiplayer Spiel niemals,aber auch wirklich niemals 100% cheatfrei bekommen.
> Genau so wie ein Hersteller es niemals schaffen wird seine Konsolen 100% Hacksicher zu machen.Es bestehen immer lücken.
> Deal with it. t.


 Aber man kann besser gegen Cheater vorgehen. Man kann die Anti-Cheat Software täglich updaten, was ja nicht wirklich schwer sein dürfte, da die Hacks ja auch nicht schwer zu finden sind. Dafür bräuchte man nicht mal so unglaublich viele Programmiert, ein par die regelmäßig dafür eingeteilt sind würden schon reichen. Und jeder der dann erwischt wird, dessen Spiel + hardwarekonfiguration wird dauerhaft gebannt. CoD hats damals vorgemacht mit Punkbuster wie man Leute effektiv vom Spiel aussschließen kann. In CoD hatte ich immer wesentlich seltener das Gefühl dass jemand cheatet als in CS, und ich habe beide Spiele ausführlich gespielt. In CS machen sich die Leute häufig ja nicht mal die Mühe ihren Aimbot zu verstecken.


----------



## MICHI123 (12. August 2011)

moetown83 schrieb:


> Naja,zumindest bei CSS laufen doch die Leute fast nur mit AK und Carbine rum,also für mich langweilig.Wenn das Waffenbalancing mal dahin verändert würde,dass man alle Waffen sinnvoll nutzen kann,aber gegen die Pros mit AK und Carbine ist man meist unterlegen.


 Richtig, für mich ist CS auch mit der zeit langweilig geworden, weil die AWP, AK und M4 einfach so dominant sind.


----------



## DerElfenritter (12. August 2011)

Sagt mal, ist das bei Counter Strike auch so? Bin erst mit Counter Strike Source hinzugekommen, hab nie CS und CS CZ gezockt, wie war das den da so Waffenmässig?

Meine das stimmt schon, bei CSS sind die dominantesten und beliebtesten Waffen defnitiv AK, M4 und AWP, für 5on5 noch für gewisse Rush-Tatiken auf engen Raum MP5 aber sonst immer nur die 3 Waffen.


Aber die Änderungen bei CS GO klingen schonmal richtig geil, hoffe das wird auf der GamesCom vorgestellt.


----------



## DerElfenritter (12. August 2011)

@Michi

Ne so einfach ist das nicht, denkst du die Public Hacks werden nicht gesperrt, glaub mir, das sind die ersten und einfachsten die sofort von VAC erkannt werden.

Aber viel schlimmer sind die privat Hacks, an die Codes kommt Valve ja nicht einfach so ran, die brauchen schon Insider oder läute die denen die Codes ausliefern können.

Noch dazu werden ja immer wieder neue private Hacks programmiert.

Das ist von Game zu Game unterschiedlich, ist nicht so das man unfähig ist... ist keine einfache copy und paste Sache.


Noch dazu gibt bei CSS schon viele die extrem high sind und als Cheater angesehen werden, grade bei CSS fällt mir immer wieder auf wie jeder High skiller direkt als HAcker abgespempelt wird.

Ich will jetzt nicht angeben oder so, aber ich zock auch shcon lange und hab bei 20k kills ne HS Rate von 0.68%, arbeite ziemlich präzise und meine KD ist bei 2.32 und es gibt sichtlich bessere.


Und das fällt mir bei CSS immer auf, es werden übelst viele direkt angemacht wegen präzisen aim oder movement etc. das sind keine hacker, einfach nur bessere spieler.


----------



## Darknomis806 (12. August 2011)

fänds ma cool wenn man dann auch anvisierien könnte und nicht doof rumsprayen muss


----------



## DeMeP (12. August 2011)

Oh ja  Ich hoffe einfach dass die von beiden Spielen das beste übernehmen. Man sollte wirklich durch Wände schießen sollen, Realismus hin oder her, es braucht ne Menge skill. Auch das Waffenverhalten sollte so wie bei 1.6 sein. Bei Source konnte man ziemlich einfach austeilen.Von Source allerdings sollte man die Grafik übernehmen. Im Endeffekt so wie der Promod. Aber der wurde leider nie von vielen Spielern gespielt.


@Darknomis806: Ich hoffe wirklich dass man NICHT anvisieren kann, denn sonst wird es später noch so wie COD. Außerdem hat anvisieren oder nicht rein garnichts mit sprayen zu tun oder nicht. Ob da jetzt ein Zielkreuz ist oder ein Visier ist nur in der Realität relevant


----------



## xCeroo (12. August 2011)

naja soweit ich  weiß ist das hier der nachfolger von counterstrike http://www.tactical-intervention.com/gb/home/main/  hab das vor ner langen zeit von nem bekannten mitbekommen.
hier  ist das interview dazu http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/28474/Interview_CounterStrike_CoCreator_Minhs_Tactical_Intervention.php


----------



## DerBloP (12. August 2011)

mhhh AK,m4 und awp sind ja auch nur so beliebt weil (fast) jeder Public Server schon in der ersten Runde jedem Spieler 16000$ bereitstellt. Und da kauft man sich halt keine MP5 oder so. Anders sieht es bei ESL matches aus usw...
Ansonsten ist CSS für mich ehh gestorben seitdem sie dieses CSS-Beta rausbrachten und alles umkrempelten. Dann meine ich haben die es wieder zurückgeschraubt und 2 versionen gemacht oder so, aber seit dem hatte ich keine lust mehr. Es war einfach nicht mehr das selbe. Und nun freue ich mich eigentlich nur noch auf BF3 und Spiele aus anderen Genres ... CSS-R.I.P.


----------



## DeMeP (12. August 2011)

@xCeroo:

Ist halt nicht offiziell von Valve, sondern von einem ehemaligen Arbeiter. Deshalb denke ich dass es ein inoffizieller Nachfolger wird. Deshalb auch der andere Namen.


----------



## Homeboy25 (12. August 2011)

kann man auf den aps denn auf häuser und gegenstände vollständig zerstören ? so wie bei red faction oder BF 3.


----------



## FaildTCnect (12. August 2011)

...dies behauptet ein professioneller Profispieler  Klingt schreibtechnisch wirklich professionell


----------



## MrAss (12. August 2011)

Ich hoffe dass das Spiel E-sport tauglich wird, sonst kann Valve es in die Tonne kloppen. 
Und apropo Zielen und Zielgenauigkeit. Im Gegensatz zu BF und COD brauch man für Counterstrike noch richtig Skill, da entscheidet das Aiming, das Movement, die Taktik und deine Reaktionen. In COD kann man einfach drauf los ballern, no comment -.-

Also Kimme und Korn sind unwichtig wenn sie im nachhinein nichts beeinflussen, :o


----------



## Kerkilabro (12. August 2011)

Skill für CS? Ne! Mit der Deagle auf dem Fuß des gegners geschossen = Headshot!


----------



## leifman (12. August 2011)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Skill für CS? Ne! Mit der Deagle auf dem Fuß des gegners geschossen = Headshot!



blödsinn!!!

greetingz


----------



## Jedi-Joker (12. August 2011)

Es ist offiziel:

News - VALVE ANNOUNCES COUNTER-STRIKE: GLOBAL OFFENSIVE (CS: GO)


----------



## SackwalzNR1 (12. August 2011)

natürlich... counterstrike² ;D wahrscheinlich wird dadurch das dumme gelaber über amokläufer verschlimmert. gute idee... omg.


----------



## DrPaepper (12. August 2011)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/1800/
Woooohoooo!


----------



## boyclar (12. August 2011)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Skill für CS? Ne! Mit der Deagle auf dem Fuß des gegners geschossen = Headshot!


 
Dann bist du einer der vielen Cheater wenn du nen Headshot machst wenn du auf die Füße zielst  jajaja


----------



## Neawoulf (12. August 2011)

Für mich eine der überbewertetsten Spielereihen überhaupt. Ich habe es vor Jahren mal getestet und fand es totlangweilig. Wenn man nicht täglich 8 Stunden trainiert, hat man auch keine Chance im Onlinemodus. Ich sehe es schon kommen ... die "Pros" bleiben eh bei CS 1.6, die Casualzocker bleiben bei Call of Duty und Battlefield und die Simulationsfans bleiben bei ArmA 2. Ich bin ja sonst wirklich kein "Schlechtreder", aber Counterstrike gehört für mich zu den miesesten, langweiligsten und inhaltslosesten Spielen, die ich je gespielt habe.


----------



## KabraxisObliv (12. August 2011)

Mit Hidden Path Entertainment... sehr interessant.


----------



## b34v13s (12. August 2011)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Für mich eine der überbewertetsten Spielereihen überhaupt. Ich habe es vor Jahren mal getestet und fand es totlangweilig. Wenn man nicht täglich 8 Stunden trainiert, hat man auch keine Chance im Onlinemodus. Ich sehe es schon kommen ... die "Pros" bleiben eh bei CS 1.6, die Casualzocker bleiben bei Call of Duty und Battlefield und die Simulationsfans bleiben bei ArmA 2. Ich bin ja sonst wirklich kein "Schlechtreder", aber Counterstrike gehört für mich zu den miesesten, langweiligsten und inhaltslosesten Spielen, die ich je gespielt habe.


 
Ist halt bloss das meist gespielte/gekaufte Online Spiel. Und gerade die "inhaltslosigkeit" ist das reizvolle. Einfach nur Bombe legen/defusen und nicht irgendein schnickschnack von wegen Panzer und Raketenwerfer, Bunnygehopse etc.


----------



## killerkartoffel (12. August 2011)

@ Neawoulf

ich persönlich finds auch vergleichsweise langweilig, ist eher ein  LAN-Game, um mit Kumpels zu zocken, dann machts deutlich mehr Spaß. Aber einfach so, im Public, wo jeder nur auf gute Stats aus is und 90 % der Spieler rumcampen ists ziemlich fad


----------



## floelein (12. August 2011)

Was ich mir gut vorstellen kann ist, dass sie vielleicht ein paar mods nun offiziell einbauen, Gungame und Zombiemod z.B.. Das wäre aber auch die einzige Tatsache die eine Neuauflage rechtfertigenwürde. Wegen der Graphik kauf ich mir nach Crysis 2 bestimmt kein von Valve produzieretes Games.


----------



## b34v13s (12. August 2011)

Seit wann ist Crysis2 von Valve?? Die haben das nur über Steam vertickt


----------



## Fischkop (12. August 2011)

Für die Konsolen? Ich befürchte schlimmes...ich brauch kein weiteres Casual Game ala CoD...


----------



## Butchnass (12. August 2011)

Ich habe zehn Jahre cs1.6 gespielt. Public davon nur die ersten zwei Jahre, ansonsten nur noch cws, fws.
Das Spiel ist für Ligen im 5on5 gemacht und da spielt es seine Stärken aus.
Public auf cs ist langweilig und nervig, weil es kein Teamplay gibt.
Aber mit den richtigen Leuten im 5on5 ist mir bis jetzt kein besseres Spiel untergekommen.


----------



## dohderbert (12. August 2011)

consolen, bye cs


----------



## Ronni312 (12. August 2011)

Die sollen die Engine nicht "Rund erneuern" sondern eine neue machen ! Die is doch schon fast so ausgelutscht wie die von CoD -.-'

Mal sehen was das wieder wird... freuen tu ich mich trozdem.


----------



## natsen (12. August 2011)

mal gucken  
das spiel ist einfach  nur esport tauglich, da kann cod nicht mal mithalten...


----------



## DrProof (12. August 2011)

das nenn ich ne ankündigung ordentlich in den sand setzen!


----------



## Ronni312 (12. August 2011)

CSS, ja. Bei dem neuen.. mal schauen.


----------



## xNomAnorx (12. August 2011)

find ich cool, jetzt soll valve noch half-lfie 3 ankündigen und alles ist perfekt


----------



## Egersdorfer (12. August 2011)

Hoffentlich endlich mit Iron Sight.. das ewige aus der Hüfte schießen ist doch sehr abträglich für die Immersion.


----------



## Sam28 (12. August 2011)

Immer wieder lese ich das Gejammer in den Foren und Spielen:
Noobtube
Granatenspam
Rocketnoob
Überpowerte Waffen
Scheiss Autoheal

Da denke ich mir immer, die wollen doch CounterStrike spielen.
Es macht so einiges richtig, was einen in anderen Spielen annervt.
Die Frage ist jetzt ob sie es schaffen das Spiel Zeitgemäß zu machen.
Und wieder ein Spiel auf der "unbedingt Kaufen"-Liste.


----------



## Moleny (12. August 2011)

Hmm Counter Strike ist doch Counter Strike, will man da noch mal ein Spiel veröffentlichen das das Gleiche wie CS u. CSS bietet, nur halt noch mal ein bisschen schöner?


----------



## uschbert (12. August 2011)

Was mich am meisten freut, ist die Tatsache, dass Valve mit der Ankündigung erst ein 3/4 Jahr vor dem Release gekommen ist. Das Spiel ist sogar noch diesen Monat anspielbar, so wird die Wartezeit nicht wie bei Diablo 3 (ein bisschen extrem der Vergleich^^) ins unermessliche steigen, und in absehbarer Zeit ist es auf dem Markt erhältlich. 
Möglich dass es wie bei früheren Valve-Titeln zu Verspätungen des Erscheinungstermines kommmt, aber hoffen wir das dies nicht der Fall sein wird. 
Wie sich mehr oder weniger aus dem Text entnehmen lässt, wird es KEINE Zielfunktion über Kimme und Korn geben, und das Gameplay soll an dem Ur-Cs festhalten, aber trotzdem sinnvoll erweitert werden ([...] CS: GO will expand upon the team-based action gameplay that it pioneered when it was launched exactly 12 years ago.)
Ich für meinen Teil freue mich riesig auf das Spiel, den Counter Strike ist für mich immer noch der spannenste Ego-Shooter Titel, der auch nicht durch riesige Hypes verhunzt wurde. Das Spiel mach den größten Reiz aus, wenn man mit seinen Freunden online oder offline 5on5 auf den klassischen maps spielt. Wer public spielt, ist selber schuld. Die Spannung während den matches ist teilweise unerträglich . 
Dabei habe ich den Titel nur 82 (!) Stunden gespielt.


----------



## eOP (12. August 2011)

der echte name ist : condition zero 2


----------



## boyclar (12. August 2011)

Freue mich schon riesig! Hoffe das dort schnell die Surf maps folgen . Es gibt nichts besseres als in Css zu surfen, mal schauen ob es dort auch soviel fun macht


----------



## LikeMe (12. August 2011)

"Hoffentlich endlich mit Iron Sight.. das ewige aus der Hüfte schießen ist doch sehr abträglich für die Immersion."

Hoffentlich nicht !, ich kann IronSight in Shootern überhaupt nicht leiden
und in der Hl2 Cinematic Mod geht es mir tierisch auf den Sack xD

Bin mal gespannt wie das wird, hoffentlich wird es nicht so verbuggt wie
CS wo immernoch mehr als 1000 Programmierfehler drinne sind
und das nach all den Jahren...

Dennoch ist CS mein Lieblingsshooter 
Hoffentlich wird es gut !


----------



## Domingu (12. August 2011)

Super, freue mich riesig drauf ! Wenn jetzt noch ein Half-Life 3 dazu angekündigt wird, wäre wieder ein schönes Bundle wie damals mit CS Source und Half-Life 2


----------



## Mantelhuhn (12. August 2011)

ob das was wird? cs wurde nur so berühmt, weils einer der ersten shooter war und massig auf lans gezockt wurde, technisch kann cs mit heute nichmehr mithalten, warum heute noch cs(s) gezockt wird ist wegen den mods, ob da ein neues mithalten kann? naja


----------



## DerDuke13 (12. August 2011)

Ich hoffe auf Inovationen im Multiplayershooterbereich, die Grafik ist nur zweitrangig.
Seit jahren hat sich da nichts mehr getan , wenn jmd frischen wind ins genre bringt dann bestimmt valve .


----------



## doomkeeper (12. August 2011)

wäre ne bombe gewesen wenn es 2011 noch rausgekommen wär.. 

ich erwarte eigentlich nicht viel von counter-strike 2.
optik ist nicht wichtig obwohl die natürlich besser sein wird als in css.
die spielbarkeit, die steuerung, und herausfordernder als css (weil es wirklich einfach nur easy war)
und das sag ich nach knapp 4 jahren cs 1.6 und etlichen lan partys.

hoffe auf einen gesunden mix aus 1.6 und css. 
ein paar neuerungen sind ja bereits bekannt , und ich bin wirklich gespannt
wie die ersten screenshots, videos und ausführliche berichte richtig guter spieler sind.

bin mir sicher dass sich bei cs2 die meinungen sehr stark spalten werden,
aber nichtsdestotrotz werde ich cs2 einfach blind eine chance geben , allein schon
weil im gaming-bereich endlich was neues geben muss.

sc2 hats geschafft, also schaffts auch cs2 
guter zeitpunkt für einen "vielleicht" echten nachfolger.. 
wer weiß


----------



## Rising-Evil (12. August 2011)

Na ,das nenn ich mal ne gelungene Überraschung.... 
Fehlt nur noch dass Valve Half-Life 3 ankündigt


----------



## robby23 (12. August 2011)

CS ist und bleibt der beste Mulitplayer Shooter. 
Er ist unkompliziert, läuft quasi auf jedem Rechner, hat 'ne riesen Community, etliche Mods, alle Funktionen die ein MP braucht und um die man bei anderen Spielen kämpfen muss (Dedicated etc.). Dazu ist er meiner Meinung nach noch relativ einsteigerfreundlich und verzichtete bisher auf dieses Soldaten-Klassensystem, das man schon aus anderen Shootern zur Genüge kennt.

Ich hoffe CS 2 knüpft dort an.


----------



## doomkeeper (12. August 2011)

DerDuke13 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe auf Inovationen im Multiplayershooterbereich, die Grafik ist nur zweitrangig.
> Seit jahren hat sich da nichts mehr getan , wenn jmd frischen wind ins genre bringt dann bestimmt valve .


 
bist du 13 jahre alt?...

ich hoffe nicht weil somit..

1. das spiel erstmal nix auf deinem pc verloren hätte.
2. counter-strike und innovation in einem satz zu verwenden zeigt dass du dich nicht
mit cs befasst hast.

es gibt spiele die müssen bleiben wie sie sind weil diese spiele eben einfach geliebt werden SO
wie sie sind auch wenn man immer darüber schimpft.

innovative sachen haben in einem e-sport titel nix verloren meiner meinung nach.
sie müssen einfach sein, taktisches denken fordern und reaktionsvermögen steigern bzw. trainieren.

und ganz wichtig . es muss spaß machen.

ein fußballfeld ist immer noch rechteckig, mit 2 toren und einem fußball. und es macht trotzdem spaß.
also warum immer "innovationen" vor allem bei nem e-sport titel?


----------



## fonetica (12. August 2011)

klingt für mich als wäre primär das ziel cs:source nu auch auf die konsolen zu bringen nur unter nem anderen namen. glaub auf viel mehr als nen CS "mod" (neue texturen, soundfiles usw.) können pc spieler nich hoffen. sollten ihre zeit und resourcen echt besser auf HL³ verwenden


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (12. August 2011)

Der Hammer: Ich poste die Ankündigung ins Forum, heute morgen. Bisher immer noch keine Antworten. Kaum kommts als News -> 66 comments


----------



## Skaty12 (12. August 2011)

robby23 schrieb:


> CS ist und bleibt der beste Mulitplayer Shooter.
> Er ist unkompliziert, läuft quasi auf jedem Rechner, hat 'ne riesen Community, etliche Mods, alle Funktionen die ein MP braucht und um die man bei anderen Spielen kämpfen muss (Dedicated etc.). Dazu ist er meiner Meinung nach noch relativ einsteigerfreundlich und verzichtete bisher auf dieses Soldaten-Klassensystem, das man schon aus anderen Shootern zur Genüge kennt.
> 
> Ich hoffe CS 2 knüpft dort an.


 Naja, nur weils auf jedem Rechner läuft, ist es nicht der beste MP-Shooter. Und Einsteigerfreundlich ist CS beim besten Willen nicht. Ich habe das Game bei meinem Bruder mal angespielt, hatte vorher schon etliche Shooter gespielt, am meisten Battlefield 2. In CS schießt jeder 2. mit dem Sniper durch die Wände, hinter denen Gegner kommen und scheinen zu viel Zeit mit CS verbracht.


----------



## kingcoolstar (12. August 2011)

hmmm mal abwarten wie das Spiel wird.


----------



## doomkeeper (12. August 2011)

natürlich ist es der beste mp shooter.
und es ist wohl auch der beste e-sport titel den wir je hatten.
und das sagt jemand der quake 3 ca 7 jahre aktiv erfolgreich gespielt hat (still love q3 r.i.p)
quake live ist zwar geil, aber leider auf keiner lan  vorhanden.

es gibt spiele mit denen muss man sich eben stärker befassen damit sie ihren spielspaß entfalten.
einfach so mal etwas anzocken kannst du viele spiele, aber nicht einen e-sport titel mein freund.

ich finde sogar es interessant ins kalte wasser geschmissen zu werden, sich seinen weg selber durchkämpfen und alles selbst schritt
für schritt zu lernen und verinnerlichen. es ist halt wie eine sportart für die man genau so viel zeit und ehrgeiz aufbringen muss
damit man die ersten erfolge feiern kann.

aber wenn ich alles so derart vorgekaut bekomm wie z.b. ein CoD, damit ich für jeden furz und jede handbewegung orden, achievments und andere geschenke bekomm, dann fühl ich mich wie ein kind der für jede gute tat belohnt werden muss und weil der entwickler meint ich sei nicht klug, nicht erwachsen und nicht gut genug um selber zu spielen, dann machts nach paar tagen keinen bock mehr...

soll kein gebashe sein richtung cod, aber gibt doch zu... es ist so


----------



## Crizpy (12. August 2011)

mich interessiert eigentlich ob die source-engine jetzt endlich aufgerüstet wurde oder nich ich bin es satt mit der typischen surce grafik ich will eine verbesserte engine die mir abwechslung zeigt!


----------



## DonIggy (13. August 2011)

Die sollen nich Counter-Strike 2 ankündigen sondern Episode 3 oder Half-Life 3!!!


----------



## s1ro (13. August 2011)

Ich hoffe es wird auch Cs 2. Denn Source hat leider immer noch Probleme mit den Hitboxen etc. Ich freue mich aber sehr. Und so lange dauert es bis 2012 ja auch nicht mehr. Ein schöner Tag


----------



## serienonkel (13. August 2011)

Ich kann es leider nicht verstehen wie man CS so toll finden kann.
Kenne nur CS 1.6 & Source und muss sagen beide waren Grafisch ein No go und Spielerisch zu simpel.
Valve sollte meiner Meinung nach lieber das Geld fürn neuen HL Tietel verschwenden als für CS.

Kann mir einer erklären was an dem Spiel so toll sein soll?Hab es nun auch ein paar mal gespielt und muss sagen es ist sehr leicht zulernen aber ein BF o. CoD macht mehr Spaß

Achja an alle ich bin kein BF oder Cod Fanboy oder sowas also spart auch das geflame. ^^


----------



## SupaGrowby (13. August 2011)

serienonkel schrieb:


> Ich kann es leider nicht verstehen wie man CS so toll finden kann.
> Kenne nur CS 1.6 & Source und muss sagen beide waren Grafisch ein No go und Spielerisch zu simpel.
> Valve sollte meiner Meinung nach lieber das Geld fürn neuen HL Tietel verschwenden als für CS.
> 
> ...


 
Muss dir zustimmen. CS oder CSS macht nicht annähernd so viel Spaß wie ein Battlefield. Ich verstehe auch nicht wo in CSS das Teamplay sein soll. Ich finde immer nur Server auf dem 9 Jähriger Kinder den Voice-Chat zuschreien in welchem Gewerbe ihr weiblicher Elternteil zugange ist.


----------



## DeMeP (13. August 2011)

@serienonkel: wenn man sich mal ein wenig mehr mit cs beschäftigt, vorallem esports mäßig, merkt man dass genau dieses simple spielprinzip alles extrem erschwert ^^ gerade weil es so simple ist ist der skill und das teamplay, welche nunmal alles andere als simple sind, umso wichtiger. cs 1.6 ist und bleibt mein lieblingsshooter. auch kenne ich keinen anderen shooter bei dem die maus und die steuerung so präzise sind, was natürlich auch daran liegt, dass man mit der "super" grafik durchgehen 100fps hat


----------



## Darknomis806 (13. August 2011)

CS war noch mein Game


----------



## DerElfenritter (13. August 2011)

Ansich klingt das ja so das Valve mit den neuen Waffen ( und Balancing ) + neue Granaten mehr Abwechslung und verschiedene Vorrangehensweisen für E-Sport mit reinbringen will, klingt auch logisch immerhin wollen se das Gameplay mehr auf 5on5 trimmen.

Public ist bei CS schon immer sone Sache, im Grunde genommen macht Public kein fun und spielt sich auch anders als Wars ab, pub ( je nach server und anzahl der spieler ) geht viel an teamplay verloren, da is einfach nur sinnloses gebashe mit pub rulorn.

Und an die ganzen "engine" jünger und ehh ich will HL 3.

Valve hat sich schon mehere male geäußtert, eine neue Engine zu krieren würde wieder mehere Jahre in Anspruch nehmen, ihr wollt dann HL3? dann könnt ihr gerne noch ein paar jahre länger warten.

Stattdessen haben sie definitiv gesagt sie bauen die Source Engine weiter aus, denn da steckt noch ne menge potenzial drine und hat noch längst nicht den zenit erreicht.

Ich wette mit CS GO kommt das erste spiel raus welches jene änderungen in sachen source engine erfüllt und insgeheim ist sowieso das team schon am half life nachfolger am abriten, ich wette es wird auch kein EP3 sondern gleich ein HL3 sonst hätten se was released.

Stattdessen lassen sie sich eben zeit weil sie wieder schnicke sachen miteinbauen wollen die die spieler dann auch flashen, nen gutes produkt kann man eben nicht schnell herbeizaubern. also gedulet euch


----------



## Amanra (13. August 2011)

Die Industrie will es tatsächlich es erzwingen, dass der früher normale Vertriebsweg über DVD wegfällt. Und offenbar schafft sie auch


----------



## MICHI123 (13. August 2011)

SackwalzNR1 schrieb:


> natürlich... counterstrike² ;D wahrscheinlich wird dadurch das dumme gelaber über amokläufer verschlimmert. gute idee... omg.


 Ja klar und deshalb sollen die Entwickler keine Spiele mehr produzieren dürfen?! Selten sowas dämliches gelesen.


----------



## Sam28 (13. August 2011)

Ich denke die Source Engine weiter zu benutzen ist gut für die Community weil sie Modfreundlich ist, man könnte dann sicher auch ältere Sachen einfacher auf das neue Spiel portieren.


----------



## m0d3rn (13. August 2011)

Wenn das ein professioneller  Profispieler sagt.


----------



## Crizpy (13. August 2011)

sagt bye bye zu CoD und B3!


----------



## fsm (13. August 2011)

Es heißt "GO" und ist ein NAchfolger - sozusagen also "CS 2 GO"^^


[nur für den Fell: Es ist eine Anspielung auf Kaffee to-go]


----------



## Jedi-Joker (13. August 2011)

fsm schrieb:


> Es heißt "GO" und ist ein NAchfolger - sozusagen also "CS 2 GO"^^


 

Es ist ein Ableger und kein Nachfolger. Sonst würde es einfach "Counter Strike 2" heißen, wenn es einen Nachfolger wäre


----------



## Maiernator (13. August 2011)

Ich hab da meine Bedenken Spielreihen fortzusetzen, die so lange schon keinen Nachfolger mehr hatten.
Man siehe Starcraft 2, was eigtl nur ein schlechteres Broodwar ist. Ja die Kampagne is Klasse, aber Online ist es gegenüber Broodwar leichter und Konkurrenzspiele sind weiter. Meistens sind es solche Spiele,die  in der E-sport Szene vertreten sind und daher keinen Nachfolger brauchen.
Nen Grafikpatch für Cs 1.6 oder Css würds doch auch tun. Es gibt nur zwei Szenarien, entweder das neue Cs wird die Fps Welt komplett verändern, durch Innovation etc, oder es bleibt gleich mit neuen Anstrich und Valve will einfach Geld machen. Ich gehe mal von letzterem aus.


----------



## kassor (13. August 2011)

Bombe  Darauf kann man sich freuen


----------



## atforen (13. August 2011)

Maiernator schrieb:


> Ich hab da meine Bedenken Spielreihen fortzusetzen, die so lange schon keinen Nachfolger mehr hatten.
> Man siehe Starcraft 2, was eigtl nur ein schlechteres Broodwar ist. Ja die Kampagne is Klasse, aber Online ist es gegenüber Broodwar leichter und Konkurrenzspiele sind weiter. Meistens sind es solche Spiele,die  in der E-sport Szene vertreten sind und daher keinen Nachfolger brauchen.
> Nen Grafikpatch für Cs 1.6 oder Css würds doch auch tun. Es gibt nur zwei Szenarien, entweder das neue Cs wird die Fps Welt komplett verändern, durch Innovation etc, oder es bleibt gleich mit neuen Anstrich und Valve will einfach Geld machen. Ich gehe mal von letzterem aus.


Gerade Starcraft 2 ist und war doch ein Riesengroßer Erfolg?
Und auch im eSport hat SC2 doch wieder frischen Wind gebracht es gibt Turniere mit immensen Preisgeldern siehe IEM @ GamesCom und auch so hat sich das Spiel sehr sehr gut verkauft.

Und CS: GO muss keine großartigen Innovationen haben sondern einfach nur ein besseres/neueres CS sein.


----------



## Sam28 (13. August 2011)

Ein CS 2 würde auch wenig Sinn machen, für die meisten Spieler ist CS nahe an der Perfektion, bei CS2 müsste man dann Sachen einbauen um die 2 zu rechtfertigen, viele würden dann wieder dem ganzen Skeptisch entgegen sehen.
Wer CS kennt könnte sich mal vorstellen wie es wäre wenn folgende Sachen einzeln oder zusammen drinne wäre:
- Hinlegen
- Ironsights
- Auto health Reg.
- freie Waffenwahl ohne Geld
- ein Klassensystem
Würde das Spiel schon ganz schön verändern, aber deshalb glaube ich nicht das da viel gemacht wird.
Für CS habe ich mir eigentlich gewünscht:
- Maps kann man nie genug haben
- paar mehr Waffen
- Waffen die unterschiedliche Stärken und schwächen haben, lief sonst nur auf AK und Colt hinaus


----------



## think1 (13. August 2011)

die sollen einfach cs 1.6 mit ordentlicher grafik machen.


----------



## solidus246 (13. August 2011)

Das schöne an cs war immer, dass man ohne iron sights zielen musste. Mittlerweile besitzt jedes Game diese Funktion. Ein geführt vom ersten CoD meine ich. Das macht das Game auch so schwierig. Es würde auf jedenfall eine ganze Menge kaputt machen...


----------



## VirtuallYBanisheD (13. August 2011)

Valve versteht es Mod´s auszuschlachten und groß abzukassieren .. wo bleibt HL 3 ?


----------



## volcomer (14. August 2011)

So, dann melde ich mich mal zu Wort.

Ich spiele schon seit der Betaphase vom jetztigen 1.6. glaube das muesste 0.7 oder sowas gewesen sein. Wer meint, dass es in CS/S kein Teamplay gibt, der hat schonmal null Plan oder nur auf Public Servern gezockt. Als endlich 1.6 draußen war, haben wir uns WOCHENLANG mit Taktiken beschaeftigt, wie man wo und wann und wer eine Flash, eine HE oder eine Smoke hinwirft. Ich habe 1.6 NIE public gespielt, weil das einfach nichts bringt. Wir waren auf LANs unterwegs, das heisst, dass man gegen Leute spielt, die auch Taktiken haben und nicht wie die Blinden auf den Maps rumrennen um einen Frag abzubekommen.

Und dann kam 2004 CSS raus.
Das gleiche Spielchen wieder.. Taktiken austuefteln, Aiming trainieren, Movement aneignen und und und. Und wieder NIE public gespielt.
Doch dann, kam dieses Update raus, was CSS einfach nur noch laecherlich gemacht hatte. Die Umstellung auf die "neue Source-Engine" ala Team Fortress 2 war einfach nur Mist. Wieso wurden alle Server auf Tick 66 umgestellt? Tick 100 war einfach viel besser, geschmeidiger und es ging deutlich besser "rein". Nehmen wir mal als Beispiel die AWP. Jeder gute Spieler wusste, dass die Hitbox, wenn ein Gegner seitlich lief, ein Stueckchen HINTER dem Model war. Also wurde das Perfektioniert. Dank dem Update war das eine enorme Umstellung fuer alle AWPler. Klar, mag das besser sein, aber eine 6 Jahre lange Gewoehnung bekommt man eben nicht so schnell raus.

Und zum Thema Cheating:
Man wird Onlinespiele niemals Cheatfrei bekommen. Diese Publichacks sind von VAC schnell detected. Aber es gibt viele Private Hacks, die fuer viel Geld verkauft werden. Die, die diese Hacks kaufen, nutzen diese natuerlich auch in Ligen und werden nicht erwischt, da ihre Settings fuer den Hack sehr legit sind. Da werden Stunden verbracht, um die optimalen Einstellungen zu bekommen. Ab und an wurden diese jedoch erkannt, aber das ist sehr viel mehr Arbeit als bei einem Publichack. 

VALVe soll einfach die guten Seiten beider Spiele fusionieren, das waere dann fuer die Mehrheit das perfekte Counter Strike. Natuerlich werden die Cracks bei 1.6 oder CSS bleiben, aber dennoch wuerde das eine neue Sparte fuer den Esports oeffnen.


----------



## Zalman86 (29. August 2011)

VirtuallYBanisheD schrieb:


> Valve versteht es Mod´s auszuschlachten und groß abzukassieren .. wo bleibt HL 3 ?


 
Half-Life ist Ende 1998 und Half-Life 2 Mitte 2004 erschienen - 6 Jahre unterschied. 
D.h.es wird endlich mal wieder Zeit für ein neues Half-Life - Valve ist eh schon über -1 Jahr darüber!


----------

